# putting a camshaft in a 97 olds Sihloutte



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

4just1don said:


> need to find 'decent' low dollar car for daughter. Saw a 97 olds sihloutte for cheap enough but says it needs a new cam. Does it screw up valves and pistons when cam breaks??? Or would it be better/cheaper to transplant whole running engine???


RUN AWAY, or you will be her taxi. if the cam is gone, there will be a whole host of other issues. the cam is what you call deep internal components. when something deep fails, it's due to hard driving and or lack of maintinence.... if you change the engine, you may as well do the tranny too. the best way to shop for a used car: A locally, B know the wealthy communities. when these guys want to get rid of something it's because they upgraded, and there is a better chance of getting something alot better for less, because they need it gone! those are the best deals around!


----------

